# walther PPQ holster suggestions? (iWB)



## Bigbites

Hey guys...I'm having trouble finding a holster for my PPQ..

If anyone can offer a suggestion it would be much appreciated !


----------



## VAMarine

You looking for anything in particular?


----------



## Bigbites

VAMarine.. great question but I have a crappy answer.. 
I am new to the carry world.. so I don't even know all the differences between types of holsters..etc.

What I do know is that I would not be carrying every day.. and when I do it will need to be concealed. I would prefer an IWB style.. 
Ive looked around at a few manufacturers but none that I saw have the Walther PPQ as a listed model they support. I have the PPQ M2 to boot.. but I would assume that it will fit a holster for the older PPQ as well.

I really am learning so I'll take any advice given


----------



## VAMarine

What kind of budget do you have in mind? 

When you will be carrying what are you typically wearing?

Jeans and polo? Tshirt? Tshirt w/ button up untucked?


----------



## Bigbites

budget is not a concern really.. most typically Jeans and Polo or button up untucked..


----------



## Bigbites

VaMarine..what do you think of these guys?

Amazon.com: Walther PPQ Hybrid IWB Holster, SHTF Gear ACE-1: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Bigbites

This one looks good too.. (of course after I ask for help I start finding them)

WALTHER «


----------



## VAMarine

Yeah...those two...Anything with a single clip when worn on the side has a tendency to sag. As for the SHTFG, those are Crossbreed Supertuck knock offs, and even the Supertucks themselves leave a lot to be desired. I would check out the* Comp-Tac M-Tac*, it's better quality (a real piece of leather, not a "scrap" and has a nice backing on the inside panel that will cover the hardware:

Personally my preference is for the *Milt Sparks Versa Max II* and those similar such as:

*UBG Canute
TT Gunleather IWB*

I also like offerings from

*Garrett Industries**
Haugen Handgun Leather
High Noon Holsters*

The Hybrids (like the SHTFG and Crossbreed Supertuck pinch me and can be uncomfortable when sitting.

Everyone is difference of course, but I also find the larger surface are of those holsters to be uncomfortable.

What I typically recommend is to get the UBG Canute for $75 +/-, get that in a couple of weeks and then order a Sparks VMII, that will cost about $120 and be done in 6 months. When it arrives, you can try it out and either move to the Sparks and sell the UBG rig or keep the UBG and eBay the VMII for more than what you payed for it.

The MTAC is a reasonably priced offering and they're pretty quick. I've dealt with pretty much all those makers/models listed above except for High Noon but a couple of trusted friends have used them before and are pretty happy with them.


----------



## Bigbites

Thank you for the advice Sir.. I will look into them and let you know which way I roll .. ty again!


----------



## Bigbites

Vamarine..do you know the difference between the Canute and the Striker? is it just the clips vs belt loops?


----------



## VAMarine

Bigbites said:


> Vamarine..do you know the difference between the Canute and the Striker? is it just the clips vs belt loops?


Pretty much, the construction is a little different because of those. The Striker has. A larger "foot print" due to the clips being wider than the snap loops.

Personally, I prefer the loops over clips as the clips can tear up a belt or pants.


----------



## Bigbites

I contacted the guys over there (nate) and he suggested the Canute as well..I think I have made up my mind to give it a shot.. 
thanks Sir!


----------



## VAMarine

Bigbites said:


> I contacted the guys over there (nate) and he suggested the Canute as well..I think I have made up my mind to give it a shot..
> thanks Sir!


No problem. If you order via phone, mention Limatunes or in the details section when ordering on line and you should get free shipping.


----------



## Bigbites

VAMarine said:


> No problem. If you order via phone, mention Limatunes or in the details section when ordering on line and you should get free shipping.


Roger That!


----------

